

Someone got a tatoo of all their Facebook friends - bproper
http://www.youtube.com/user/susyj87#p/a/u/0/ApOWWb7Mqdo

======
jsavimbi
Although I'm not a tattoo fan, I think that's a beautiful commitment.

